
Show HN: I created a game to teach toddlers problem solving - ahmadbaracat
I am upset of the lack of mobile games to teach children of age 2-5 problem solving skills. I have created a game to teach these skills while helping parents and children spend quality time together figuring out how to solve puzzles. I am aware that we should help our children not get addicted to screens and that&#x27;s why <i></i>it&#x27;s critical to play the game together with your children.<i></i><p>Would love to get your feedback on how you and your children perceive it.<p>iOS App Store link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;gb&#x2F;app&#x2F;bubblo-world-preschool&#x2F;id1483549460<p>Android Play Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.baracatbros.bubbloworldpreschool<p>Thank you
======
yodon
Is this based on any specific research?

